# Small bull shark upper perdido bay



## Tsing26 (May 31, 2016)

Has anyone else caught any small sharks this spring in the upper perdido bay near crown point or Lilian hwy. I caught one Friday night just after dark and had a small aligator around the dock the next morning also.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

it is time for babies.


----------



## Tsing26 (May 31, 2016)

Cool I figured it was. It was a small bull shark i caught him on a small perch.


----------



## Mermaid Alea (Feb 20, 2016)

I heard from some friends that some people living near the Lillian Bridge were out in knee deep water a few days ago watching a big hammerhead swim by. I don't know what they count as 'big' of course. I was out there swimming the same day and didn't know about the sighting.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe several types of sharks in the gulf come into estuaries to birth their pups. Bull and Hammer are both live bearing. I am not sure what else.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

This is a little off topic, but there were reports of Bull Sharks in the Mississippi River as far North as Missouri in the early 1900's. 

That's a long way from the Gulf.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Bluefish Blues said:


> This is a little off topic, but there were reports of Bull Sharks in the Mississippi River as far North as Missouri in the early 1900's.
> 
> That's a long way from the Gulf.


Yes there were as well as the late 1900's and 2000's. They can be caught a good way up escambia with the right luck so I'm sure they are in most local river estuaries.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

small sharks? hell they caught an 8 ft bullshark on the sandbar just off of ono harbor last year. There are tons of sharks in the inland waterways, people just don't think about it.


----------



## Oceandweller (May 15, 2016)

I live about 1/2 mile north of the bridge and just saw a pack of dolphin go by "very common afternoon thing" but also saw a 4-5 foot bull hammer something in about 5 foot of water. It didn't just hammer it one time either, it was a 2-3 strike event about 5 minutes after the dolphins had left. I surf and know the difference in fins, attack styles, swim nature, etc having surfed with bulls and tiger sharks. 

Thank you for the update on the bull shark you caught and alligator. We swim a lot in the bay with little ones and its something I tend to try and keep my eye on.


----------



## Blackwater Dog (Jun 24, 2016)

*Bullshark, Blackwater Bay*

I caught this one last week off the shore on Blackwater Bay on a small shiner I caught in cast net just minutes earlier.


----------

